# Penguin 350B lots of water noise anything i can do?



## FTLOSM (Mar 20, 2007)

I bought 2 penquin 350B filters for my 90 gallon here and altho the tank is filled to the top and I am using both the top and front see thru guards on the filters, the water noise is very loud in our family room.

This is not motor or impeller noise, its actually a quiet hum in that respect, but when the water comes out over the bio wheel and drops down the pathway hitting the tank water (which is full to the top) there is this noise created by the water almost like a waterfall sound, kinda echoes thru the room.

This is not my first hang on the back filter experience, I have dual aquaclear 110's and a few whisper 40 units on other tanks in the house i hear nothing from in terms of this water noise stuff these penguins put out...

Overall seem like nice filters, but the water noise is driving me a bit batty.....

Bill


----------



## Frazee86 (Aug 1, 2010)

i have a penguin and there seems to be a happy medium the water needs to be at for mine atleast to much more noise not enough more noise lol


----------



## FTLOSM (Mar 20, 2007)

I got that water as CLOSE to the top as possible, mine seem to spit tiny bubbles its weird ill have to shoot a mini video of it, never seen a filter do this before and its darn loud (water noise)...


----------



## kinesis (Aug 20, 2009)

Wait for the motor/impeller noise to start and you'll love the water noise! Mairneland HOBs are just the loudest out there.


----------



## FTLOSM (Mar 20, 2007)

I have never considered a canister (just scared of the unknown) but I bet wife would say YES BUY ONE if i knew they were ultra quiet, canisters are supposed to be all internal and you hear no water noise due to it going into the tank via a tube etc right?

Any suggestions on a good one for a 90 gallon...

Just want a quiet familyroom...


----------



## FTLOSM (Mar 20, 2007)

Fluval FX5... anyone input good or bad?


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

One trick that might help.
The Penguins have that odd "foot" that keeps the body of the filter away from the back glass.
If you look at how your filter sits on the tank, it has a slight backward cant. If you get the filter more level, or tilted a bit forward, your spill ways are closer to the water.
I have cut the rounded portion of the "foot" off of mine and added a piece of thick felt, that has a peel off sticky side.
Got rid of any vibration from the motor and got my spill ways to a level that works for me.

Canisters are quiet, for sure..
But you pay for the quiet at service time.


----------



## jackdempsey420 (Aug 22, 2010)

i have a 350b for my 55 i have mine filled up and i dont have the plastic covers and i dont get any noise at all at first it was loud but nows its fine


----------



## jackdempsey420 (Aug 22, 2010)

but if u want to get rid of ur 2 350b ill be glad to take them off ur hands :thumb:


----------



## Tshethar (Jul 20, 2009)

Good suggestions from everyone here for working with what you've got, but... I can relate. I bought a used 55 that came with one of these, and after living with it for awhile, I'm thrilled to have finally replaced it for noise reduction (plus the fact that I don't like having to buy replacement cartridges.)

My tank is heavily stocked, and with delicate fish, so I wanted redundancy plus "over-filtration." It's also in my infant son's room, so I didn't want a lot of noise that might disturb his sleep. I started by adding an Eheim 2026 filter--my first one of these--and recently swapped the Penguin for an Aquaclear 70 as a secondary filter.

I absolutely love the Eheim. Totally quiet, great reputation for quality, and you really don't have to mess with it very often at all. And I haven't had problems when I have serviced it.

I think you (and your wife) would be happy with something like this model, especially if you can spend some $ but don't want to spend what it would take for an FX5:

http://www.valuepetsupplies.com/Aqu...0-Pro-3-w-Media-Canister-Filter-p7910924.html

Hope this helps! :thumb:


----------

